# Weekly competition 2011-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' U F' U'
*2. *R U2 R U F R U'
*3. *F' U2 F2 U' R' U F U2 R2 U'
*4. *U F U' F2 R' U' R' U2 R'
*5. *F' U F2 R' U F' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B R2 B R' B' D R2 B2 D2 R' U L' D2 F' R2 U R
*2. *F U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' L B' F D' B' D' U F2 R' B' D'
*3. *U' B' U2 R2 U R' D2 B F L' D F' D2 B' F D2 L'
*4. *R' B2 L D' B' D F L2 R B' L B L R B2 R' F' U2
*5. *R F' R2 F L2 D' U' R' U' L2 D2 B' L' R' F R U L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Rw2 R' D' Fw' D B' Fw2 D B2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 B Fw2 D' Rw Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw' R2 U' L2 Rw Uw' B Uw2 L' Rw' R' B2 U B F2 U2 L Rw2
*2. *B U B' L2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 B Fw' F' D2 Uw' F2 R' U F2 Uw2 U' B L D' B2 R Uw Fw' D' L Rw U B2 F Rw Fw2 R2 U2 Fw2 F2 U' F' L2
*3. *F D L Uw2 R' Uw' B' D2 Uw' U' Fw' D Uw2 U2 L Fw2 D Fw2 U' R' F U R2 B2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw U2 B' Fw L2 F2 Rw2 D Uw' R2 B Fw' F'
*4. *B' D2 R' D R D U' Fw2 Rw' R2 U L' Rw' R F R2 Uw2 F2 U Rw2 U2 L' D Uw2 R' Fw' L2 Rw2 D2 B2 Uw U L' R F' Rw2 R' D2 R2 U'
*5. *B D2 Fw D2 Uw' U R' D2 U2 B Fw' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L' F' D2 Fw F' D U L Uw' R Fw F2 R Fw2 D' U' Fw' Rw' D' Uw B2 D U' F2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Uw Bw Dw R U L' Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw' L Lw' Uw U F' Dw' Rw2 R F' R2 B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Bw' L Fw2 D' Fw R' Fw Lw Rw' Dw' Lw' Rw' R F2 Lw2 Bw' Uw2 B' F2 D F' U2 Bw D Fw F L Uw U' B' L' Lw Rw
*2. *R D2 Uw2 B L2 Bw2 D' Bw Uw U Fw' R D B' L Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw' D L Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 Fw' L2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' Dw Uw B R B' F2 Uw2 B Rw2 R2 U2 Lw' F D L' Dw2 Uw' R' B2 Bw2 Uw Bw L2 Lw' R F
*3. *Lw' Uw2 U2 B Dw R D Uw' L' Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw Lw U' R' D2 Uw2 Lw Rw' Dw' Uw2 B D' Dw' Rw' R' Dw' B2 D2 Uw B2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' U' L D Rw2 F Dw' L2 F2 L Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 L' D' Bw' L' Bw2 Fw2 L2 Dw Rw
*4. *Bw D2 L' B Fw' R U L' Fw' R' B F2 L2 B Rw Bw Fw2 F' Lw' B D' Uw' Lw Rw B2 F2 U B Rw U2 B' Dw' B' L Bw' Fw' D2 B Bw' Lw B2 Bw Fw Uw' R Dw Fw2 U F D' Fw' Uw2 Lw' F Uw' R D' Dw Uw U
*5. *L' Bw2 Dw2 B U2 L' B D' U Fw Dw Uw2 L Dw' B Dw2 Bw' Dw' F' Rw2 U Rw Dw' R F' Uw B' Bw U' Bw2 D' Bw2 U2 B' U' L2 Lw Rw' R' D Uw2 R2 B2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 B' L' Lw F2 Lw' F' L2 Dw2 U' Bw2 Uw2 Lw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2D 2B' F' 2R' 2U2 L D' 3U' 3R 2R2 3U 2R2 B' 3U' 2F' 2D 2B 3F 2F 2L 3R2 2D 3U2 B' 2F2 2U 2F 2D2 B' 2L' 3U 3F U2 F 2L' U2 L 2U2 2F2 U 2F F' 2R2 R' B2 U 2R B2 2F D U 2R 3F' 2F2 2R B2 L2 D' 2L2 3U R' 2B2 L2 3U' U 2R' B2 2L2 D 2D2 3U 2L 2B2 L 2D 3R2 2R2 U' F2
*2. *2D 3R2 3F' 2R 2B F2 3U 2U2 2R2 D' 2L F 2L2 B2 L2 F' D 2D2 B2 3R2 3U' 3F2 F' R B' L D 2D' 2U2 U L 2U2 F' 2D' 3U' 2U L2 3R' 2R R' 3F' L' 3R2 3F 3U' 2L 3R2 3F2 F 2D' 3U 2U 2L2 R' B2 3F2 3R 2R2 B' 3U R 2D' 3U2 2U' B' D2 3F' 3U 2U2 L2 2L2 2F2 F' 2U2 R U2 2L' 2B' 2D2 R
*3. *L D2 3U2 2R B' F' 3U 2B' D' L R' 2F' 3R' B' 2D' 2F' 3U' 2U2 B 3R2 F' D 2L' U2 2F L 3R B' D2 3R' 3F2 2F' 2L2 D2 3R2 R B' D' B' F' 2L 2B2 3R' 3F2 2U2 U' 2F2 F2 2D2 3F L' 2B2 3R2 2B' F' 2R 2D 2U2 F L 2B 3F2 L' 2L2 3U F2 2L2 3R2 3U' L' 2R 2D U' 3F2 2F 2L2 3R D' 2B' U'
*4. *R2 3U2 B U2 2B' D' B2 3F2 2D2 2U U' R2 2D2 2F L' B' L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 F 3R' 2R2 B2 R2 3F2 3R' 2D 3U R 3U' 3R B2 2B 2F R2 D2 2D2 2L2 3R2 2B F' 3U2 U L' R2 B' U' F' D R2 D 3F' 2F2 F2 3U2 F 3R 2F2 2U 3R F 2R' F2 L' 2L U 2L' 3U' R2 2F 2L' R 3U2 2B2 L' 3F' D' B2 2D'
*5. *2L2 2B' 3F' L2 3R2 B' F 3R B2 2D2 2R' 3U' L2 2U' 3R2 D' L2 2D U2 2R2 R2 B' 2F 2D' 3U2 3F' F D' 2L 3U2 L2 D' L2 R 2B 2L' 2D2 2U' L2 2U2 2L2 2B' 2L' 2R' 2D' 2U2 R 2F' F2 2R' R 2F' 3R R' U2 F' U2 L 3R' 2R 2D2 3U U2 2B 2L' 2U' 2L' 3F U L' 3R' R2 2F2 2L' B F 3R2 B' 3F2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2L 2R' B2 D' 2L2 3U2 2R2 2U2 2L2 2D' 2B' 3F 3U 2U2 2F2 3R' 2R2 R 2U' F D 2L' 2R2 3B 3L D2 R2 3B2 3L 2D L 2D L F2 L 2L' 3R' R' 3B2 2D' R 2F' L2 2U 2B2 2D 3R2 D2 3D 3U' 2B 3B' F 2U 2L' 3R' 3F2 2R2 D2 3L2 D2 2F2 3D 2U2 3L' 2B2 2D2 3D 3U2 R' 3B' 2L2 2F2 3D' B' 3B 2F 2L' 3U R D2 L 3B2 3L' 3U 2R 3D' 3U 3R R' F L' 3L2 3D' 3U' 2F2 3D 3U 3R2
*2. *2L2 D 3D' U L' 2B2 2D' 3F2 2F2 F' 3U2 2R' 3D L 2F2 2U' B2 3F 2F 2R2 R 3F 3L' 3D2 2U L 2U2 B2 3D 2U 3L F 3L 2R' R2 2D' 2U 3R R2 2D 3B2 L' 2L' 2R2 3D' 3L D' 3D B2 L2 2R2 2D2 L 2F 3D 3U' 2U B' 3R 3U2 3R B' 2B' L 3F' F' L 2L' 3R2 R 3B2 F' R2 3D' L 3L' B 2B 3D2 2L 3L' 3B' 3U' B 2B 3D2 B' 3L2 2U2 U' 2R' 2U R B' R2 F L 3F' 3D2 B
*3. *U 3L R 2D2 F' L2 3D2 3R R' D' 2D' 3U2 U 2B 2U U' L' F2 2U U2 2R2 R2 D2 2D2 U2 B2 2F 2U' B2 2L 3R R2 B2 U2 3B' 3L2 3R' 3F2 3U2 3F2 L R2 3D2 B' 3L' 2R' 2D U' L' 2B 3D' 3L 3D' U2 3R2 R' D 3B2 2R 3B 3F 3U' 2U' 2F 2D2 2R' 3U' B2 2D2 3L2 R 2B2 3R2 U B2 3R B2 2F' 3U2 2U2 3L 2B' R2 3D2 3B 3U F' 3R' 2R' 2D 3U2 L' B' 3B 3L' 3F 3L B2 3D 2B
*4. *B' 3R 3U' 2R2 B' 3L 3U2 2L2 3L 2U2 2L D' B' 3F' 3L2 D' 3L' 3R2 2R' U' 2B2 3B 2D2 3B' 3F 2U2 L' 3L 3B2 R2 B2 3F 3D 2B D2 2D2 3D 3U 3L' 3U' 3L 2D2 F 3L 3R' R 2B' 3U2 2F' D2 3F2 2F2 2D' 3U2 2F 3L' 3F 3L' 3R' 3D' 3B R 3D2 L2 2R 3U L2 2L' 3D2 U2 3L2 3R D2 3D2 U 3B2 3U 2B D' 2U B F 3D2 3F D U2 3B 2U2 B' 2L' U2 2L 2R' 3B F2 U' 3R 2R2 3B2 2L
*5. *L2 B 3B2 3D2 2U' 3B U B 3B' 3F2 2F 3D 2F2 3U2 F' D' B' 3F2 2F2 3L 3D 3L 2D' 3D2 3F' 2D 3D' L2 3R 2D 2U2 3L2 3R 3B 2U 3R B' 3F2 2R2 2D' 3R2 D 2U' 2R2 3D2 3U' 2U F' 2D' 2B2 R2 B' 3D' 2L 3L 2U 2L R2 B D2 2U' B2 2L2 2U2 L' R 3D 3F2 2U2 B' 2U' B' 3D2 2L B' 2B 3U 3F2 2L' B2 3B 3F' 3D2 L2 2R B' 3F2 D 2D U 3L 3F' 2F 3U' 2U2 2F' F L' R D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F U2 R U'
*2. *R2 U R' F2 R2 U R' U' F'
*3. *R' U' R' U' F U' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D U' F' R' U' F' D2 L2 D' B R2 F R D2 U2 L
*2. *U' B2 L2 D2 L' R' D B F2 D2 R' D2 B' R B' L U'
*3. *F2 L2 R' U' F L' B2 U2 B' U' F' R' B' D2 B F L D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D' Uw' B2 Uw' U' Rw' D L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw' Uw2 R' B U2 B' R B' F' D Uw2 R' U' L2 Rw R D' U B' Uw2 Fw F' D' R2 B' F U'
*2. *B' Uw' Fw2 F L2 Uw R' B2 Fw2 D' B Rw2 R Uw Fw R' D2 L' Fw R2 Fw U Fw' Uw2 U2 L U Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' Fw2 D2 Uw' U Fw' Uw'
*3. *U' R D Uw Fw' R2 B Fw F' D2 U' Rw' R' D L' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw R' B Rw' Fw2 Rw U2 Fw D Uw Fw Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw U L' Uw' U2 L2 D2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw F2 R2 Dw' L B2 F' U2 Bw2 Lw' R' Fw Lw' Rw2 Fw' D Uw Rw2 Uw F' Dw2 Bw Dw' U' R' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' F' Rw2 R F' Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw2 Bw' Lw2 R2 B Fw2 Lw' U B' D' F2 Lw' D Dw' L2 F Lw Bw2 Uw2 L' R' D' Dw2 Lw2 D'
*2. *Fw' L Lw R' D L2 Rw Uw Bw' Fw2 F2 L' U R Uw' L Bw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Dw' Rw Fw R Dw2 Lw' D' U' L B Bw Fw2 L R B' Fw L' Rw' Bw' L' Fw2 Lw Dw' Lw' Dw Lw2 Fw F2 Dw2 U' Lw Dw' Lw' Rw' U2 Bw2 F Lw2 R2 B'
*3. *Dw' B' Bw D2 Dw' R Uw U Fw' F2 Rw' Dw' U Bw2 Lw Bw Rw' Dw2 B' L' Rw2 Bw2 R' D2 F2 Dw2 L' Lw R Dw' R' Uw' Rw' D U' B' Rw F' U Bw2 Fw2 D2 U Rw R2 Fw Uw Bw' Uw2 B Fw' Rw' Dw' Bw R2 U' F' U2 L Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2U' R2 2D2 3U' 2U' L 3R R 2B' 3F2 2F' L' D' 3R2 2B2 L2 2L' R' B 2B 2U2 2L 2R' R 2U U' 2L 2B' L' 2D2 B' 3U' L' 2U' U 2R B2 F 2L B 2B2 F 2U 2L 2U' 2B' L2 D2 L' 2L' 3R2 B' L' 2L' R2 2F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 R2 2D2 F R 3F2 2R D 2L 2U U2 R2 B' 2L' R' F' 2D' U 2L' U' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L 3D' R2 3F' 2U2 L2 3L' R2 2B2 2F2 D' U2 2L' 2B' 3F L2 3L2 3R 2R2 B2 2F2 3D 3F 2F2 3U B2 3F' 2F 3U' R' 2F' 3L' D 3F' 2R U2 3R2 2R U2 L 3R2 2D2 L2 3L' 2R' 2B 3L' 3R' U L U2 R 2B' 3R B 3R2 B 3B2 3D2 2B2 F 2L B' 3B2 2R' 2B 3R B' 3B2 3F2 F2 L 2L' 3R2 B2 R2 2B2 2L' 3L' 3D2 3R 2D2 3U' 2U2 2F2 D2 U 3F' 2U' 3B L 3B' L 3R2 F L 2D R' 3D 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 U B F R' D2 L2 U' B2 F' R F D2 R' U F'
*2. *L' D' B2 L' R B R F R' D2 F2 U L' U F L' F2
*3. *R' U' L F R2 U2 F2 D' R' B U' B U2 B R' F2 D U'
*4. *D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F L' R2 D2 B D' R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F U'
*5. *L2 F U' B2 L2 B R D2 U F' D B R B2 F' U F' L' U'
*6. *F' D2 B D' U R2 B' L2 D' R D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2
*7. *D B2 L F R' U' F2 L U B' R2 F2 L' B' L' B L2 U2
*8. *D' B2 U2 F2 D L D F' D U R2 B' F2 D' L D2 B R2
*9. *F' R' D F' L R2 B2 U B F D U2 R B2 L B' L2 U'
*10. *L2 B F' D' B' U R2 F' D L B R2 D2 F2 U F U'
*11. *B' U2 L2 U F U2 B2 D' U' F2 R' B2 R' U L2 B' R2
*12. *B L' F' D' U' F' D F' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D B U R
*13. *R' U2 B' R' B D F2 R B D' U2 R B2 U R D2 R2 U
*14. *U B F L' R D' U2 F D2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' B' R'
*15. *B U2 F' U R2 D2 U R D' L D2 B' R' U R2 U B2
*16. *U L2 B' L' U' L' D2 L' D' F2 R F2 U' L' B' L F'
*17. *D2 B' U2 L B U2 F D F2 L2 D2 F' R B' R' B L'
*18. *F2 R' U B' U' F' U' R' F2 U' L B F D U2 F2 D' R
*19. *B2 L2 D U' F' R' D B F' U' L' B2 U' R B2 U F2 L'
*20. *B U' F L2 U' F' D R D' L2 U' R' D' U2 F L D2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F' D2 B2 L' F L U2 B' D' L' U B2 L2 B D R' U'
*2. *F' U' B D L2 F2 R2 U' F' L' U F2 L D' L F2 R'
*3. *R U' F2 L R2 D U2 L2 F R D2 F2 U' R' U' B2 F' U
*4. *L2 U2 F2 R' U B2 U2 L' B F D' R' F L F L R2
*5. *F' U' B' F' L' F' L' F2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L' R2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F L2 D R U L' F L' F D' U2 F' D L' F2 D2 R'
*2. *D F D' F' U' F' L' F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 B2 F' L2 D' U
*3. *B2 U' R' D2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' L F R B2 D B' D2
*4. *L2 D R' B L D' B2 F' D' B2 U L B U2 R' F' U R2
*5. *R2 D2 L' B2 D' L' B D2 U2 B2 U L2 R B' D' L' F' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B R F U' L' U' L B2 D L' D2 U2 R' F' R2 D U'
*2. *U2 R D2 B' F R2 U' F L' F2 L' B2 D L2 D B' R2 U'
*3. *B' F' L B' L' U2 B R' B' R' U B L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F'
*4. *L R2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 R' F R' D F U L2 B' D2 B2
*5. *D' B D R' B L2 F' L2 B U2 B L B2 R' D L B R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R F R' U' R D B' F L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R F R2 U' F U' F'
*3. *D' U2 B2 F D B2 U' B2 R D' B D' L U' B' F2
*4. *R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw F D F L Rw R' Fw R' B D' Rw' Fw' L2 Fw F U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw F R' B2 Fw' L' B F2 D' R' U' Fw' Rw R' B' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U R F2 U R U' F U'
*3. *U B L' D' L U2 L2 D2 B' L B2 U2 R' B' F' D' B' U'
*4. *L D2 B' Fw F' U' B' Fw2 F' Uw U Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 B F Rw2 U2 Rw F U Fw2 L' R B' Fw F' R' Uw2 L D Uw U2 L2 Uw' U Rw2 Fw' U'
*5. *Lw2 F' L B' U' R D' R2 B' Fw Dw' B2 Dw Bw Uw2 Rw Fw R Uw2 Lw' D2 L2 U' Lw' Bw Rw2 U2 Lw Dw Uw U' L F D Uw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw Dw2 L' Dw Bw Dw Uw2 Rw' R2 B' Lw2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 U' B Fw' F' L D' Dw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' L' U' L U' B L' l r
*2. *U L' U' R' U' B' L' R' U' l r' b' u
*3. *U B R' L R' U' B' U' l r b'
*4. *B' U L R' B' R' L l' b
*5. *U B' L U' B R' L U L l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (-3,6) (0,1) (0,3) (0,5) (3,5) (0,3) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (2,3) (1,1) (0,2) (3,1) (-1,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-1) (0,-3) (-5,4) (-1,0) (3,0) (6,0) (4,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (-2,5) (0,2) (4,4) (5,0) (0,5) (0,2) (6,4)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,3) (-2,1) (3,0) (2,5) (1,1) (-1,0) (3,0) (0,2) (6,3) (6,0) (1,1) (0,2) (2,0) (3,1) (3,3) (-5,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,0) (6,1) (5,2) (6,4) (2,0) (4,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,2) (3,0) (6,0) (6,4) (-5,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-3,-3) (6,6) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,5) (0,3) (-2,1) (6,5) (-3,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (6,2) (-4,3) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' F' B L R' B F B F R F R' L' F' L F R' F' R' F' R' B' L' R'
*2. *R' B L' B' L' F' R L' B L R F R L B R' B' R B L' B' R F' B L
*3. *R L B' F' R B' F R F R' B' L' F R' F' R B R' B F R' B' R B L'
*4. *F' R' F' L F R L' R' B' F' L' F' R L B' L' F L' R' B' R B' F B' R'
*5. *B F' R' L' R B' L' B' L R' B R' B' F L' B' R' F' B' L' F' B L' B' R'


----------



## Xishem (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, Mike.

*3x3*:
*3OH*:

*3BLD*:

*3MTS*:
*3FMC*:

*5x5*:

*SQ1*:


----------



## da25centz (Jan 14, 2011)

2x2
(10.14) (8.49) 9.06 8.88 9.90 => 9.28
yay

3x3
25.90 27.12 (31.77) (22.57) 26.90 => 26.64
smileyface. 22 was a PLL skip

4x4
(3:00.04) 2:35.86 2:41.82 (2:19.85) 2:50.63 => 2:42.77
meh

5x5
5:57.57 6:04.58 5:57.05 (8:02.18) (5:40.37) => 5:59.73
i tried a different edge-pairing method for the 4th solve. you can see how well that worked out for me

3x3BLD
DNF[11:32.68] 13:35.30 11:57.89 =>11:57.89
2 swapped edges, WOo! first success on video!, best time yet!

OH
1:40.94 1:13.25 (1:42.17) (1:12.68) 1:18.69 =>1:24.30
normal

MTS
(6:05.21) 2:24.45 (2:05.36) 3:10.37 2:21.95 => 2:38.92
realized I messed up and had to start over on the first solve. everything else was meh as usual

FMC
56
tried petrus two ways, didn't work out too well (over 70 moves) so i went with good ol' CFOP


Spoiler



Cross: L’ D’ F’ R D U R2 (7/7)
F2L#1: x2 U2 F’ U B U B’ (6/13)
F2L#2: U2 B’ U F2 U2 F’ (6/19)
F2L#3: U2 R’ U2 R2 U (5/24)
F2L#4: R2 U2 R B U2 L U’ L’ (8/32)
OLL: y’ f R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ f’ (10/42)
PLL: y' R2 B' R' U' R' U R B R' U2 R U2 R' (13/55)
AUF: U2 (1/56)



2-3-4
3:24.55
4x4 felt meh

2-3-4-5
7:27.91
4 felt bad again, but the 5x5 felt pretty fluid

Magic
2.19 2.11 (2.43) 2.42 (2.09) => 2.24
woo

Mega
5:01.89 (3:33.21) 6:43.72 (6:51.37) 4:23.98 > 5:23.20
awful. other than a new pb, i messed up on every solve except that and the last. just terrible

Pyra
(10.87) 15.28 11.07 (18.82) 16.75 => 14.37
nice

Skewb
36.67 (29.59) 32.09 (1:20.39) 52.87 => 40.54
not bad, using 2look kirmeep
not entirely sure how to scramble, as im used to kirmeeps FCN. next week you should post an explanation of this notation


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 14, 2011)

2x2: 2.49, 2.73, 4.26, 2.75, 2.83 = 2.77
3x3: 9.68, 9.19, 10.13, 9.69, 11.05 = 9.83
4x4: 49.27, 49.01, 55.11, 43.51, 49.47 = 49.25 
5x5: 1:35.86, 1:20.62, 1:29.74, 1:31.85, 1:29.88 = 1:30.49
6x6: 2:59.12, 2:43.83, 2:43.30, 2:52.58, 2:44.64 = 2:47.02
7x7: 4:51.09, 4:55.52, 5:08.08, 4:53.04, 5:00.21 = 4:56.26
2x2 BLD: 5.52, 10.90+, DNF(12.72) = 5.52
3x3 BLD: 1:17.76, 1:27.78+, DNF(1:45.77) = 1:27.78
4x4 BLD: 8:13.58, DNF(8:57), DNF(7:44.07)
5x5 BLD: 19:01.22, DNF(18:27.65), 19:00.42 = 19:00.42
Multi BLD: 5/6 32:33 - Gah! 2 flipped edges.. again :'(
3x3 OH: 17.76, 19.24, 21.06, 20.26, 19.33 = 19.61
3x3 WF: 1:56.78, 1:59.49, 1:56.39, 1:29.23, 1:53.18 = 1:55.45
3x3 MTS: 49.83, 48.71, 53.66, 59.80, 47.00 = 50.73
2-4 relay: 1:04.47
2-5 relay: 2:49.33
Magic: 1.50, 1.44, 1.44, 1.51, 1.82 = 1.48
Master Magic: 3.85, 3.91, 4.03, 4.16, 3.53 = 3.93
Clock: 9.02, 7.32, 10.00, 9.46, 10.80 = 9.49
Megaminx: 50.57, 54.14, 54.13, 1:01.41, 53.65 = 53.97
Pyraminx: 4.71, 5.86, 5.00, 6.62, 5.90 = 5.59
Square-1: 20.09, 19.04, 14.38, 23.72, 20.25 = 19.79

3x3 FMC: 35



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R F R' U' R D B' F L' U'
Solution: D' L' R D F R' F' L B' L' U2 L' U B' U' B D' B2 D B2 U B' U' B' U B U' B2 U B2 U' B' U B' U2 (35)

Premove: U'
2x2x2: D' L' R D F R' F' (7)
2x2x3: L B' L' U2 (11)
F2L-1: L' U B' U' B D' B2 D (19)
F2L: B2 U B' U' B' U B U' (27)
LL: B2 U B2 U' B' U B' *U'* (35)
Undo Premove: *U'* (36)
1 move cancels.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(4:29.53), DNF(3:47.78), DNS = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:26), DNF(8:59), DNF(8:49) = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 13/13 = 13 points in 27:54.94


----------



## irontwig (Jan 15, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves



Spoiler



_L' F2 R B2 U B F U B' R F2 D R F2 R2 D B' D' B R B D2 B U F' R2 F U' B2 F2_

L' F2 R B2 U B F U B' R [2x2x3+2pairs]
F2 D R F2 R' [Pseudo-F2L-1]
R' D B' D' B R [Tripod+F2L]
B D2 B U F' R2 F U' B2 [LL]
F2 [Undo pseudo-ness]


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.11), 7.04, 6.22, (8.22), 7.46 = *6.91*
*3x3:* 15.59, (13.22), 16.21, 16.94, (17.15) = *16.24*
_Comment: Too much BLD, I don't know what I'm doing with speed anymore. Second one was an OLL skip + U-perm. :fp_ 
*4x4:* (1:22.69), 1:26.50, 1:28.01, 1:39.00, (DNF(1:25.59))= *1:31.17* 
_Comment: Just as I go to put the 4x4 away, I see UF and UB swapped._
*5x5:* (2:32.11), 2:47.19, 2:51.41, (2:56.68), 2:44.99 = *2:47.86*
_Comment: Good._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:40.89*
_Comment: Good._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:43.67*
*3x3 OH:* (21.76), 24.83, 26.37, 30.71, (32.48) = *27.30*
*Pyraminx:* (10.04), 12.69, 10.96, (15.05), 15.02 = *12.89* 

For once I didn't completely screw up BLD: 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 26.62 = *26.62*
*3x3 BLD:* 1:12.64, DNF, 1:32.26 = *1:12.64*
*4x4 BLD:* 10:26.83, 9:01.25, DNF = *9:01.25*
*5x5 BLD:* 15:07.33, DNF, DNF = *15:07.33* 
_Comment: Rage quit._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 14/16 in 50:36.51 = *12 points*


----------



## Matt (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3x3:* (21.13) 21.59 (24.75) 23.29 23.43 = 22.77
About 1 second over average, I wasn't doing very well during these solves.
*4x4x4:* (1:54.32) (2:40.00) 2:05.35 2:06.47 2:19.08 = 2:10.30
I haven't dedicated much time to big cubes; I am going to start practicing.
*5x5x5:* 3:12.73 3:31.84 (3:51.33) (3:03.40) 3:21.58 = 3:22.05
Same as 4x4x4
*7x7x7:* (11:45.75) (14:21.65) 13:39.72 12:12.06 13:16.21 = 13:02.63
Same as 4x4x4
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (59.11) (2:40.44) 1:21.20 1:59.18 1:10.90 = 1:30.43
Purely for fun I never practice this
*MegaMinx:* 4:38.36 4:12.06 (5:55.22) 5:07.52 (4:03.96) = 4:39.31
I'm not good at the minx at all; I will practice this after a few other goals have been reached.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.89 5.50 (4.51) 4.60 (5.93) => 5.33

*3x3:* (13.26) 15.92 14.61 (16.37) 14.13 => 14.89

*4x4:* 1:04.72 1:07.74 (59.11) 1:06.95 (1:08.38) => 1:06.47

*5x5:* (3:28.63) 2:39.96 (2:38.74) 3:11.27 2:57.97 => 2:56.40
Comment: Lol consistency.

*2x2 BLD:* 20.90 14.60 DNF => 14.60

*3x3 OH:* 33.96 33.49 (31.94) (39.42) 35.64 => 34.36

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:19.33

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:32.17

*Magic:* 1.29 1.35 (1.24) (DNF) 1.33 => 1.32

*Master Magic:* 2.91 (2.68) 2.78 (3.38) 2.71 => 2.80

*Clock:* (12.66) 14.06 (22.36) 14.56 13.26 => 13.96
Comment: Heh, all the times end in 6 

*Megaminx:* 3:26.35 (3:01.30) 3:24.64 3:29.16 (3:46.28) => 3:26.72
Comment: Just started Megaminx this week 

*Pyraminx:* 8.97 (10.35) (6.24) 7.99 7.57 => 8.18

*Square-1:* 46.33 (44.09) 48.36 (50.44) 48.19 => 47.63


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 15, 2011)

good job on megaminx  it took me a week to get it down to 4 min, now i'm about 2:30 today


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3* : (12.12), 10.37, 10.70, 11.96, (10.09) = 11.01

*3x3 OH* : (21.86), 19.26, 19.89, 21.11, (18.64) = 20.09

*2x2* : 4.26, (6.15), (3.87), 4.39, 4.52 = 4.39

*3x3 BLD* : 1:37.80, DNF(1:49.25), 1:24.81 = 1:24.81


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 22.90, (20.84), 25.91, 21.81, (27.56) = 23.54 avg5
*2x2x2:* (5.88), 8.46, (12.90), 7.25, 8.53 = 8.08 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:30.68, (1:48.58), 1:36.50, (1:30.09), 1:35.18 = 1:34.12 avg5
*5x5x5:* (3:42.52), 3:06.25, 2:52.21, 3:10.40, (2:47.16) = 3:02.95 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 2:10.53
*Megaminx:* 4:16.65, 4:12.05, (5:53.16), (3:46.75), 4:17.68 = 4:15.46 avg5
*2-5 relay:* 5:17.5
*3x3x3 OH:* (1:10.02), 1:17.77, (1:39.52), 1:23.75, 1:21.27 = 1:20.93 avg5


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3-* 10.44, 9.77, 10.74, 9.49, 11.49 =* 10.31*
*2x2-* DNF(2.50), 3.00, 3.07, 3.65, 2.51 = *3.24*
*3x3 OH-* 16.34, 13.51, 15.39, 13.92, 15.22= *14.84*
*4x4-* 48.94, 54.52, 42.25, 54.93, 49.14= *50.87*

*2x2 BLD-* 19.38, DNF, 12.20 = 12.20

*Square-1-* 37.89, 52.14, 30.41, 49.08, 50.63 = *45.87* learnt it for like 2 day
*Megaminx-* 2:09.23, 2:02.11, 1:57.50, 1:58.84, 1:54.51 = *1:59.48*
*3x3 MTS-* 1:07.07, 1:03.06, 57.08, 54.64, 1:06.63 = *1:02.26*


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.05), 3.90, 4.56, (5.21), 3.22 = 3.89avg
*3x3:* 14.84, 16.08, (10.46), 14.38, (DNF) = 15.10avg
*4x4:* (1:04.10), 1:11.75, 1:06.21, 1:13.18 (1:21.40) = 1:10.38avg
*7x7:* (7:52.23) (7:04.87) 7:33.47, 7:08.43, 7:12.52 = 7:18.14avg

*Mgc:* 1.08 (DNF) 1.25, 1.19, (1.07) = 1.17avg
*MMcg:* 5.63 (6.01) 4.52 4.98 (4.42) = 5.04avg
*Megaminx:* (2:56.02) 2:38.12, 2:42.25, (2:25.67) 2:29.47 = 2:36.61avg


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 15, 2011)

FMC 44



Spoiler



2x2x2 minus one move : L F R2 D' .. U' F2 (6)
More blocks : U L R B2 L2 .. U' R B' R' B (10, 16)
Last cross : U2 S U2 S' (6, 22)
p4 : F U2 F' U' F U F' (7, 29)
CLLEO minus one move : R' F' U' F U (5, 34)
U-PLL : R' U B' F R2 F' B U R2 (9, 43)
AUF : U (1, 44)

Failed on the end of F2L, the rest was ok.
Love the CLLEO 
To bad it (or the mirror) did not skip EP :/

Did you guys note that I never use premoves or inverse scrambles, only rarley use inserts and that I almost always start in yellow?  It is actually pretty close to how I speedsolve, only the starts differs.

Edit: I tested for the optimal LL, that was 13f, I used 14+AUF, and that pleases me =)


----------



## Norbi (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2* 5.20, 6.73, 7.70, 13.42, 10.03= 8.15 
*3x3*24.61, 21.53, 25.66, 22.91, 29.26 =24.39


----------



## Attila (Jan 15, 2011)

FMC: (29)
LR2U2RBU’L2R’U’R’U2L’U2R2U’L2R2D’BF’D’FB’L2F’BD’R2B
LR2U2RB (5) Ortega 1. step -1 move,
U’L2R’U’R’U2 (6/11) Ortega 2. step-1 move,
L’U2R2 (3/14) Ortega 3. step and 4 edges,
U’L2R2D’ (4/18) more 2 edges,
BF’D’FB’L2F’BD’R2B (11/29) 6E4C.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 15, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: 1:27.13, 1:20.44, (1:05.05), (1:32.25), 1:12.41 => 1:19.99
Again not too good but I'm happier that last week. All non-lucky. But why do I get a time above 90? more practice.
Thinking about this avg makes it even worse. My avg of 100 Friday (yesterday) was even faster than this avg of 5. (by 2 sec.)


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2011)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5: 1:37.60, 1:36.92, 1:36.55, 1:32.27, 1:45.37 = 1:37.02
6x6:
7x7: 5:54.45, 5:23.61 DNSy DNSy DNSy
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:

3x3 FMC:


----------



## Norbi (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3 bld:* DNF 3:19.14 DNF
*2x2 bld* 52.09 1:02.94 DNF


----------



## Elliot (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.35), 5.03, 4.05, 4.97, (3.54) = *4.68*
*3x3:* 16.10, 13.18, 15.15, (12.13), (16.71) = *14.81*
The 12 was an OLL skip. 
*3x3 OH:* 19.59, (16.85), 24.28, (DNF), 19.97 = *21.28*
I had a pop on the 4th solve. The 16 was NL.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 15, 2011)

3x3 OH: 19.58, (20.23), 19.53, 19.99, (17.77) => 19.70
Slow.


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.84, 6.22, 8.26, 7.30, 5.40 = 6.45
*3x3:* 19.67, 20.93, 14.14, 17.20, 17.96 = 18.28
*4x4:* 1:50.28, 1:30.17, 1:35.82, 1:58.46, 1:30.87 = 1:38.99 
*3x3 OH:* 48.78, 1:08.85, 58.78, 58.82, 58.98 = 58.86
*3x3 BLD:* 4:47.73, 
*Megaminx:*
*2-4 relay:*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (2.13), 2.14, 2.50, (2.73), 2.28 = *2.31*
*3x3x3:* (9.51), 11.85, 11.05, 10.04, (12.51) = *10.98*
*4x4x4:* 54.94, (1:04.56), (51.25), 52.87, 55.97 = *54.59*
*5x5x5:* 1:38.09, 1:40.75, (1:33.08), (1:44.46), 1:41.52 = *1:40.12*
*7x7x7:* 5:20.91, (5:19.40), (5:29.00), 5:26.65, 5:25.62 = *5:24.39*
*2x2x2BLD:* 5.55, DNF, DNF = *5.55*
*3x3x3BLD:* 36.88, DNF, DNF = *36.88*
*4x4x4BLD:* 3:58.75, 3:46.53, DNF = *3:46.53*
*5x5x5BLD:* 7:12.95, 7:06.08, 7:39.90 = *7:06.08*  (7:19.65 mean of 3)
*MultiBLD:* 9/10, 25:59.33
*3x3x3OH:* 19.47, 18.95, 18.29, (18.16), (22.59) = *18.90*
*Feet:* (3:19.09), 2:44.69, 2:26.80, (1:46.67), 2:16.43 = *2:29.31* eww
*MTS:* (1:46.70), 1:10.40, (1:08.77), 1:20.49, 1:41.72 = *1:24.21*
*2+3+4: 1:14.38*
*2+3+4+5: 3:07.67*
*Megaminx:* 1:54.73, 1:46.04, 1:39.96, (1:36.33), (2:06.75) = *1:46.91*
*Pyraminx:* 7.79, 6.76, (8.49), 6.62, (5.34) = *7.06*
*Square-1:* (16.84), 32.45, 18.08, 27.36, (34.42) = *25.96*

*FMC:* L U F' B' D' L U F' B' D' B' F' R' F L' F' L R F2 L' F' L2 D2 F D F' D2 L' F2 D2 F' *(31)*



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R F R' U' R D B' F L' U'

2x2x3: L U F' B' D' L U F' B' D' B'
*switch to inverse scramble*
F2L-edge: F D2 F2
ZBF2L: L D2 F D' F' D2 L'
ZBLL: L' F L F2 R' L' F L F' R F


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.61, 8.60, (6.33), 6.50, (9.97) = 7.24
*3x3x3:* (18.74), 16.06, 16.96, 17.06, (15.70) = 16.69
*4x4x4:* 1:42.04, (1:29.48), 1:44.97, (1:47.14), 1:42.84 = 1:43.28
*2-4 Relay:* 2:24.15
*Clock:* (13.29), 17.04, 20.00, (20.78), 15.61 = 17.55

I actually did pretty well in all the events this week except the 2-4 relay. I broke PR singles in 4x4x4 and clock.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

2x2: (2.74), 3.12, 4.68, (6.78), 2.84 =3.55 Average yeah
3x3: (10.74), (17.89), 12.34, 14.68, 13.99=13.67 Average :O
4x4: 58.33, 1.03.11, (57.33), 1.08.54, (1.16.17)=1.03.33 Average getting better and better at 4x4 hopefully i get a sub1 average once
5x5: 2.13.14, 2.13.67, (2.58.98), (1.59.07), 2.11.12=2.12.64 Average consistent
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:1.30.98
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:4.40.79
3x3 OH:29.79, (23.43), 31.23, (42.89), 30.32=30.47 Average fail sub 30
Pyraminx: (7.89), 11.15, 11.67, 9.78, (16.78)=10.87 Average
Megaminx:2.14.76, (3.45.76), (1.58.98), 2.22.27, 2.32.45= 2.23.16 Average

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 25.89 = 25.89
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2.03.79, 4.17.89= 2.03.79
3x3 Multi BLD: (1/2) 7.89.65


----------



## tertius (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3*

53.33, (1:03.31), 58.96, 59.44, (48.06) = *57.24*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2: 4.73* = (6.63), (4.06), 4.09, 5.25, 4.84, Cube - Maru C-Maru 
*3x3: 17.93* = 16.72, (19.59), (16.52), 18.32, 18.75, Cube- A VI C- ah 
*4x4: 1:26.13* = 1:34.16, (1:34.26), 1:24.05, 1:20.18, (1:19.30), cube- QJ C- haha  
*2x2 BLD: 18.32* = 23.48, 30.81+, 18.32, cube maru C-Lucky 
*3x3 BLD: DNF* = DNF, DNF, DNF, cube- DaYan III LingYun C- Ill learn someday :fp
*3x3 OH: 36.73 *= 35.47, 37.86, 36.86, (50.25), (30.19), cube- DaYan III LingYun C-yaya 
*3x3 MTS: 1:42.64 *= (2:07.39), 1:30.96, 1:45.83, 1:51.12, (1:23.91) C- uhhu 
*2-4: 2.12.04* C- srewed up on the 4x4 :fp 
*Magic: 1.57* = (1.69), 1.56, 1.57, (1.53), 1.57, Cube- LingAo C- OMG SD=0 
*Master magic : DNF* = (9.84), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, cube- Lingao C- I may do it later this week it broke :fp
*Clock: 45.59* = (31.65), 38.44, (1:07.92), 46.57, 51.76 cube- LingAo C- 1 day dropped 15 secondds 
*Megaminx: 2:22.81* = (2:31.85), (2:19.17), 2:19.99, 2:26.16, 2:22.29, cube- Mf8 C- good for 100 solves in a row yesterday 
*Pyraminx: 11.48 *= 9.14, (13.43), 12.54, 12.75, (8.56), cube- QJ  C- 2 sub-10
*Sq-1: 58.46* = 58.14, (1:09.58), 1:02.34, 54.91, (51.66), cube- Mf8 C- stupid parity :fp
*Skewb: 32.22* = 34.69, 23.57, 41.40, (DNF(58.55)), (17.55), cube- Lanlan C- pretty good :tu


*Please explain how to scramble the skewb next week. It took me about a hour and i still dont know if I have it right. thx*


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 15, 2011)

2x2: 9.11, 8.83, (12.74), 11.67+, (8.71) = 9.87 Bad
3x3: (34.46), (43.94), 42.11, 39.20, 35.40 = 38.90
Skewb: (27.41), 18.84, (17.97), 22.91, 19.86 = 20.54
Pyra: (12.10), (9.66), 10.33, 10.68, 11.54 = 10.85 I NEED a sub 10 average at MSO
Magic: 1.88, 1.89, (1.68), (2.34), 2.00 = 1.92
Master: 6.04, 6.13, (7.68), 5.43, (5.28) = 5.87


----------



## (X) (Jan 15, 2011)

*3x3 avg*: 12.94
12.30, 13.29, (13.49), (11.89), 13.22

*2x2 avg*: 5.32
(6.03), 5.99, 4.46, 5.50, (3.71)

*4x4 avg*: 1:15.88
1:15.55, (1:10.88), (1:22.03), 1:12.77, 1:19.33

*5x5 avg*: 2:30.79
2:30.11, 2:33.01, (2:38.20), (2:18.88), 2:29.26
*
2x2 BLD best*: DNF
DNF(50.29), DNF(1:44.01), DNF(1:39.78)

*3x3 BLD best*: 5:47.06
5:47.06, DNF(4:44.00), DNS

*3x3OH avg*: 24.58
(23.59), (27.43), 24.95, 24.02, 24.77

*2+3+4*: 1:39.72

*2+3+4+5*: 4:11.61

*Megaminx avg*: 1:27.30
1:27.86, 1:23.84, 1:30.20, (1:20.10), (1:32.98)

*Pyraminx avg*: 11.50
(7.54), (12.87), 8.99, 11.30, 11.22


----------



## kar0209 (Jan 16, 2011)

2x2: 3.43, 5.53, (6.12), 5.06, (3.02) = 4.67. EG1 fail 
3x3: (11.65), 13.86, (15.51), 13.49, 14.72 = 14.02 Last solve 
4x4: 1:09.34, (1:20.32), 1:17.00, 1:12.32, (1:00.72) = 1:12.89
5x5:
3x3 OH: (28.22), 26.45, 24.56, (23.06), 25.95 = 25.65
2-4 relay: 1:37.37
2-5 relay: 3:56.18
Pyraminx: 8.04, (9.35), 8.85, 8.04, (7.56) = 8.31 Double 8.04 
Square-1: (18.26), (28.33), 21.51, 24.51, 21.82 = 22.61.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 16, 2011)

2x2: (7.27), (9.25), 8.81, 8.61, 7.44 = 8.29 
3x3: 18.31, (23.34), (16.87), 19.12, 17.17 = 18.20
4x4: 1:24.91, 1:14.82, (1:14.44), (1:26.46), 1:19.25 = 1:19.66
5x5: 2:53.81, (2:37.98), 2:56.07, 2:47.32, (3:01.77) = 2:52.40
3x3 OH: 44.72+, (46.28), 41.08, (37.02), 42.52 = 42.77
Pyraminx: (7.16), 14.63, 13.15, (14.90), 13.62 = 13.80
Magic: 3.33, (2.55), 3.31, (DNF), 2.63 = 3.09
2x2-5x5: 4:39.93
2x2-4x4: 1:53.11


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 16, 2011)

3x3: 37.812, 44.280, 45.052, 39.048, 53.180


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 16, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> 3x3: 37.812, 44.280, 45.052, 39.048, 53.180


you forgot to calculate your average


----------



## Shortey (Jan 16, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> you forgot to calculate your average


 
You don't have to calculate the average. Mats' program will calculate it for you.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 16, 2011)

3x3x3- *32.36*
1. D2 B R2 B R' B' D R2 B2 D2 R' U L' D2 F' R2 U R- 38.89
2. F U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' L B' F D' B' D' U F2 R' B' D'- 38.32
3. U' B' U2 R2 U R' D2 B F L' D F' D2 B' F D2 L'- 26.83
4. R' B2 L D' B' D F L2 R B' L B L R B2 R' F' U2- 29.26
5. R F' R2 F L2 D' U' R' U' L2 D2 B' L' R' F R U L'- 29.51


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

3x3: 14.19, 12.94, 14.22, 15.32, 15.85= 14.58

3x3 OH: 36.96, 46.34, 39.94, 43.19, 43.80= 42.31


----------



## PeterV (Jan 17, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.19, (6.41), (11.13), 9.50, 8.40 = *9.03 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.47, (26.40), 24.40, (22.40), 24.80 = *24.89 avg.*


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 17, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.56, (1.78(LL skip)), (4.34), 3.75, 2.55 = *3.29* 
Comment: Good, but would've been bad without the LL skip.
*3x3:* 17.88, 14.38, (13.65), 15.22, (18.40) = *15.83*
Comment: I was hoping for sub-15, but still pretty good.
*4x4:* 1:39.28, (1:58.44), 1:55.19, 1:47.97, (1:25.47) = *1:47.48*
Comment: So fail, all with DP except the last one, which had no parity.
*5x5:* (3:21.44), 3:18.47, (3:13.36), 3:19.00, 3:19.56 = *3:19.01*
Comment: Less than half a second away from PB average.
*OH:* (36.25), 31.30, 33.53, 35.00, (29.05) = *33.28* 
Comment: Nice avg, and pretty good single too.
*Magic*: 1.28, 1.53, (1.27), (4.15), 1.41 = *1.41*
Comment: Meh, decent.
*Pyraminx:* (7.33), 11.43, (12.11), 9.81, 8.13 = *9.79*
Comment: Sub-10, so I'm happy.
*Square-1:* 1:14.28, (1:34.94), (52.40+), 1:09.11, 1:27.63 = *1:17.01*
Comment: Pretty good, sub-1 was awesome.


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 17, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 7.02, (6.78), 6.84, (9.48), 6.92 = 6.93


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 17, 2011)

*2x2* - 12.18, 14.81, 7.41, 8.10, 7.34 *Average 9.23*
*3x3* - 
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 9:11.25, 8:05.41, 8:11.26, 8:32.44, 7:56.11 *Average 8:16.37*

*2 BLD* - 32.48, DNF, 55.09 *Best 32.48*
*3 BLD* - 
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 Feet* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 

*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* -
*Skewb* -


----------



## Lid (Jan 17, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.85, (DNF), 7.24, 7.38, (6.20) = 7.15
*3x3x3*: 21.60, 23.69, 21.67, (28.15), 21.36 = 22.32
*4x4x4*: (1:14.18), 1:22.45 P, 1:22.24 P, (1:29.60 O), 1:20.84 P = 1:21.84
*5x5x5*: 2:40.93, (2:22.02), 2:39.36, 2:37.04, (2:56.44) = 2:39.12
*3x3x3 OH*: (23.70), 30.00, 31.87, 28.91, (34.15) = 30.26
*2-3-4 relay*: 2:01.75 O
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 4:47.97
*Square-1*: 19.05, (29.29 P), (17.15), 26.41 P, 21.01 P = 22.16
*Pyraminx*: 11.89, (8.93), 11.59, 10.76, (13.10) = 11.41
*Megaminx*: 2:09.78, (1:59.91), 2:08.35, (2:25.11), 2:11.72 = 2:09.95 - 5th sub2 ever
*Clock*: (8.99), 9.92, (11.11), 10.09, 10.57 = 10.19
*Magic*: 1.33, 1.28, 1.46, (2.09), (1.25) = 1.36
*Master Magic*: 2.77, (2.74), (DNF), 2.77, 3.08 = 2.87
*2x2x2 BLD*: 34.64, 1:01.16, DNS = 34.64


----------



## YYT (Jan 17, 2011)

magic：(2.46),2.33,(1.85),1.88,2.02=2.16


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 17, 2011)

2x2x2: (9.87), 12.80, 12.84, (18.18), 12.00 = 12.55
3x3x3: (45.16), 34.03, 37.56, (32.42), 33.80 = 35.13 (immediately after a 27.82 avg5 - bah!)
4x4x4: (2:24.42), 2:23.84, (2:01.18), 2:22.45, 2:15.82 = 2:20.70
5x5x5: (3:58.57), (4:34.37), 4:05.32, 4:08.66, 4:14.12 = 4:09.37
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:11.80
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:05.58

3x3x3 One Handed: (1:22.12), 1:08.31, (1:01.72), 1:14.28, 1:11.34 = 1:11.31

Magic: (2.48), (1.87), 1.96, 1.91, 2.05 = 1.97
Master Magic: 6.17, 6.77, (4.67), (8.73), 5.32 = 6.09 (whoa! sub-5 single!)
Clock: 23.25, (20.18), (30.46), 25.14, 21.84 = 23.41
Skewb: (39.45), (1:14.63), 49.78, 48.63, 43.16 = 47.19
PyraMinx: 16.44, (13.80), 15.45, 15.60, (20.98) = 15.83
MegaMinx: 5:58.83, 4:34.24, (6:18.23), 4:57.40, (4:29.22) = 5:10.16


----------



## Puzzle (Jan 17, 2011)

*3x3*: 14.02 - 14.09, (14.78), 13.77, (13.19), 14.19
*2x2*: 3.96 - 3.86, (3.50), 4.05, (4.38), 3.97
*4x4*:
*5x5*:
*3OH*:
*Pyra*:
*Mega*:


----------



## billcoop (Jan 17, 2011)

3x3: *22.41* - (26.39)(19.29), 22.85, 24.55, 19.82

3x3 BLD: *4:00.13*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 18, 2011)

*3x3:* 57.31, 55.63, 44.43, 42.36, 55.00 = *51.69*
Steady decline . Obviously need practice, which I will not 

*2x2BLD:* 30.73, 24.49, 39.91 = *24.49* good
*3x3BLD:* 1:42.34, 2:06.98, dnf = *1:42.34* ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf, 6:55.85, 7:20.74 = *6:55.85* good
Was almost beginning to doubt my ability to do fast 4BLD.
*5x5BLD:* dnf, 16:28, dnf = *16:28* rather good, if only one of them
*6x6BLD:* dnf =* dnf* a pity. I think I made only one error, mixing up the left slices in a comm.
*7x7BLD:* dnf = *dnf* Just plain bad.
*Multi: 5/8 = 2* in 41:59, memo 25:30. Tried to go fast and skip repetition, it almost worked.


----------



## Zookiedoken (Jan 18, 2011)

3x3
1. 17.14, 16.83, 15.63, (15.12), (19.06) = 16.53 ... Thats bad


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 18, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC:* 37 HTM

First attempt left me with 5 corners that required three cycles to solve...
When trying to find a better solution after the competition solve I found (via a completely different route) into an identical situation.
One twisted corner and two pairs of corners that required swapping.



Spoiler



Alternative solution:
D L’ B’ F’ U R 2x2x2 6 - 6
F2 L’ D’ L 2X2x3	10 - 10
F L D’ L’ F2 R F R’ L D’ L’ *D* F2L-slot	12 - 22
*D’ *F D cancel two moves and leave 5 corners 1 - 23

# D L’ B’ *F’* @ U R F2 L’ D’ L F L D’ L’ F2 R F R’ L D’ L’ D D’ F D 
At # insert F2 R B R’ F2 R B’ R’	
At @ insert *F* U F’ D’ F U’ F’ D to cancel two moves

F2 R B R' F2 R B' R' D L' B' U F' D' F U' F' D U R F2 L' D' L F L D' L' F2 R F R' L D' L' F D= 37 HTM


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.36, 6.84, (4.53), (8.13), 5.00 = 5.73
*3x3:* 15.18, (12.21), 16.33, 15.56, (17.18) = 15.69
*4x4:* 1:18.86, 1:18.40, 1:19.58, (1:24.27), (1:16.05) = 1:18.94
*5x5:* 2:21.75, 2:17.53, 1:55.81, (2:23.00), (1:51.08) = 2:11.70 wow, inconsistent...
*6x6:* 4:36.52, (4:32.58), (5:40.47), 4:39.34, 4:45.38 = 4:40.43
*7x7:* (7:13.33), (6:32.53), 6:52.55, 6:59.43, 7:01.68 = 6:57.89
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3 BLD:* 2:21.80, DNF, DNF = 2:21.80
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:04], DNF [11:26], DNF [12:04] = DNF
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [21:25], DNF [22:18], DNF [26:11] = DNF
*6x6 BLD:* DNF [56:59]
*7x7 BLD:* DNF [1:30:08] did one oblique cycle on the wrong set of obliques, also off by two outer xcenters.

*Multi BLD:* 0/8 43:00 gave up, could hardly remember anything, tried 5 cubes and only felt secure on 1 of them. bleh.

*3x3 OH:* (28.50), (40.21), 33.90, 29.22, 38.38 = 33.80
*3x3 MTS:* 1:53.84, (1:14.88), (2:16.66), 1:21.72, 1:43.90 = 1:39.82
*Fewest Moves:* 31
*2-4 Relay:* 1:57.06
*2-5 Relay:* 4:34.58 urgh, 3:00 5x5 solve
*Magic:* 1.40, (1.33), 3.05, (DNF), 1.71 = 2.05
*Master Magic:* (3.80), 5.69, 4.18, 5.18, (8.93) = 5.02
*Clock:* 10.63, (9.55), 11.84, (12.96), 10.53 = 11.00
*Megaminx:* 2:28.43, 2:26.00, 2:24.93, (2:17.61), (2:34.19) = 2:24.45
*Pyraminx:* (7.47), (DNF), 7.97, 13.34, 15.94 = 12.42
*Square-1:* (45.52), 55.63, 51.03, 1:01.46, (1:06.30) = 56.04
*Skewb:* (27.43), 17.80, 23.53, 27.28, (13.65) = 22.87

Fewest Moves:
Scramble: U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R F R' U' R D B' F L' U'
Solution: L D' F U' D L2 U D' B2 R B2 U' R' F2 U R F R2 F R' F' R' F' R2 D' F' D F R F' R (31)

premove: R
2x2x2: L D' F * R B2
2x2x3: U' R' F2 U
pseudo-F2L: R F R2 F R' F' R' F' R'
corners: R' D' F' D F R F'
25 move skeleton, insert U' D L2 U D' B2 at * giving 31.

Alternate ideas: L D' F R B2/U' R' F2 U/R F2, then NISS with that and do F2 R2 F' R F, giving 16-move F2L. Couldn't do anything with it though :/

This was my first time doing an edge insertion, like, ever.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 19, 2011)

Just posting it now, because I am going on another > 3000 km hitchhiking tour (Darwin->Cairns throught Kakadu) and don't know if I will have internet at anytime. If I do have internet, I will surely do more puzzles and update this post:


*2x2x2: *6.93 7.71 8.52 9.36 6.11
*3x3x3: *20.53 23.81 22.88 23.05 20.72
*4x4x4: *1:14.34 1:33.83 1:06.84 1:27.03 1:19.00
*5x5x5: *2:13.90 2:03.30 2:08.96 2:23.71 2:19.65
*6x6x6: *4:14.44 4:19.16 4:31.63 4:24.38 3:56.68
*7x7x7: *6:26.15 6:50.93 6:43.80 6:06.80 6:24.75
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *23.46 DNF 1:13.15
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:23.53 DNF 4:54.58
*3x3x3 One Handed: *28.43 36.38 38.55 37.56 30.38
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:31.19 1:01.86 1:02.40 1:31.22 1:25.13
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:51.83
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:08.27
*Magic: *2.03 2.05 1.72 3.16 2.03
*Master Magic: *4.58 5.34 4.66 4.40 5.02
*Clock: *13.28 13.00 15.46 14.50 17.47
*MegaMinx: *2:43.84 3:06.16 2:51.38 3:12.90 2:59.63
*Pyraminx: *15.40 15.28 12.33 13.21 13.47
*Square-1: *59.19 52.16 56.93 1:11.40 1:00.05

Very unstable results, but my One-Handed keeps improving for some reason, especially if I get good PLL's
Blindfolded was very nice, especially the first 222 scramble. Just 2 misoriented corners and a 3 cycle that only needed 1 (cancelling) setupmove.333 blind was also nice, good times for me and the only mistake were 2 misoriented corners.


----------



## @uguste (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty good results 

2x2x2 : 4.22, 3.57, 5.32, (7.24), (3.11) = *4.37* not bad
3x3x3 : 17.88, 17.29, (20.63), (12.83), 15.12 = *16.76* fail
4x4x4 : 1:14.68, 1:18.86, (1:34.06), (59.16), 1:19.44 = *1:17.66* lol
5x5x5 : (2:13.72), 2:25.62, 2:46.21, 2:16.62, (2:50.95) = *2:29.48*
234 : *1:26.66* PB 
2345 : *4:33.55* 3 minutes 5x5x5 :fp
3x3x3 MTS : 1:31.56, 1:50.17, 1:19.21, (58.08), (1:52.53) = *1:33.65*
3x3x3 OH : 27.57, 25.87, (31.80), 24.64, (24.20) = *26.03* good
3x3x3 WF : 7:31.53, 5:23.17, 8:36.60, 4:36.93, 5:42.69 = *6:12.47* 2nd --> 6th solve ever 
2x2x2 BLD : 17.25+, DNF, DNF = *17.25* speedblind  
3x3x3 BLD : 2:39.48, DNF, DNF = *2:39.48* good
multi : *1/3 in 17:27.13* 1st off by 2 twisted corners, 2nd off by 5 corners 
pyraminx : (6.38), 10.40, 11.96, 11.32, (12.93) = *11.23*
square-1 : 29.17, 30.30, (26.93), (36.21), 29.56 = *29.68*
clock : 31.85, (19.30), (DNF), 23.28, 37.48 = *30.87* chinese clock...
megaminx : 2:56.78, (3:27.11), 2:56.82, 3:02.48, (2:52.15) = *2:58.69*
magic : 1.54, 1.13, 1.65, (2.37), (1.06) = *1.44*
master magic : 5.11, 9.89, (5.00), (DNF), 5.73 = *lol*

FMC : *34 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution : L B' L2 R2 U D L U2 B2 U' B' U' D L2 F' R' F L2 F' R D' U2 L2 U' L' U L' U2 F' L' D' L D' F

regular scramble :
L B' L2 some nice blocks
switch to inverse, premoves L2 B L' : 
F' D2 F more blocks
back to normal scramble, premoves F' D2 F
R2 U D L U2 B2 U' B' U' D * F' D' F2L-1
U2 L2 U' L' U L' U2 last slot
F' L' D' L D F leaves 3 corners

insert at * : L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F, cancels 1 move


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jan 19, 2011)

Pyraminx:3.97, 5.62, (3.65), 4.33, (5.98)=4.64 
Master magic:2.78, (3.00), (2.40), 3.00, 2.65=2.81
Magic: (1.00), 0.96, 0.96, 0.97, (0.90)=0.96
Clock:10.14, (9.22), 11.25, 9.88, (18.22)=10.42
2x2:5.58, 6.22, (3.54), 6.33, (6.97)=6.04
3x3:20.96, 16.02, (29.71), (15.89), 18.37=18.45


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

2x2: 2.94, (4.69), 3.44, 4.30, (2.65) = 3.56
3x3: 9.68, 11.33, 11.66, (12.81), (8.81) = 10.89
OH: (17.73), 19.40, 19.65, 20.40, (24.36) = 19.82
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:04.05), 1:00.75, DNF(1:03.51) = 1:00.75
4x4 BLD: DNF(9:40) :fp two twisted corners.
4x4: 47.63, 47.84, (38.65), 53.73, (54.36) = 49.73 very good single
5x5: 1:28.41, 1:39.73, 1:41.67, (1:24.98), (1:44.35)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 19, 2011)

2x2x2: (09.03) - 09.45 - 12.07 - (16.73) - 12.42 = 11.31
3x3x3: 55.45 - (46.44) - (55.63) - 46.57 - 54.18 = 52.07
4x4x4: 3:26.18 - (3:26.34) - 3:05.69 - (2:41.29) - 3:23.28 = 3:18.38
5x5x5: (5:40.49) - 5:47.56 - 5:57.76 - (7:01.95) - 6:37.57 = 6:07.63
2x2+3x3+4x4: 4:42.81
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 11:53.17
Magic: 04.72 - (05.01) - 03.97 - (03.51) - 04.03 = 04.24
Megaminx: 3:46.72 - (4:03.65) - 3:30.51 - (3:28.15) - 3:37.59 = 3:38.27
Square-1: 2:40.90 - 2:17.74 - (4:24.79) - 1:54.50 - (1:38.34) = 2:17.71

I'm slowly getting better!


----------



## okayama (Jan 19, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 23.20, (18.52), (23.70), 19.90, 22.14 = 21.75

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 23.12, DNS, DNS = 23.12
1st: Ooo! nice scramble, of course PB.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:55.92, DNF [2:47.34], 3:17.69 = 2:55.92
2nd: Centers off 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 14:48.27, DNS, DNS = 14:48.27

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [43:03.57], DNF [44:58.84], DNS = DNF
1st: U face turned 90 degrees while I was unaware...
2nd: Off by 3 +-centers, 3 X-centers, 3 wing-edges

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 4/4 (31:23.29)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 23 HTM 


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R F R' U' R D B' F L' U'
Solution: L F R D U L' U' F2 L2 F2 L F' L' U2 F D F' U2 D L2 F B2 R2

35 min solution.

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D' R' F' L'

2x2x2 block: R2 B2
2x2x3 block: F' L2 D2
Orient edges: D F D'

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: D F' D L2 F B2 R2

2x2x3 block: L F R D
Orient edges: U L' U'
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 L2
All but 3 corners: F2 L F' L' F
Corner 3-cycle: F' U2 F D F' U2 F D'
Correction: D F' D L2 F B2 R2


@Attila Thanks! And you also achieved Sub 30 as usual.
And also thanks to Guus!


----------



## Attila (Jan 19, 2011)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:55.92,
> 
> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 14:48.27,
> 
> ...


 
Congratz


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 19, 2011)

Shortey said:


> You don't have to calculate the average. Mats' program will calculate it for you.


sorry for late response
but thanks didnt know it yet


----------



## coinman (Jan 19, 2011)

2x2x2. 8.68 - 7.86 - 9.13 (12.69) (6.72) = 8.56

3x3x3. 25.47 (27.93) 24.43 (24.09) 27.25 = 25.72

Clock. 20.02 - 20.18 (18.03) (22.30) 20.93 = 20.38


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2011)

3x3x3- 15.58, 19.92, 13.42, 14.26, 15.58
2x2x2- 5.76, 6.52, 5.92, 5.62, 4.69
3x3x3 OH- 21.74, 28.38, 26.54, 26.07, 26.13
4x4x4-1:02.81, 1:01.26, 1:03.39, 1:00.88, 55.63
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, 4:17.92
Pyraminx- 13.36, 11.83, 10.13, 13.64, 14.96
2-4 Relay- 1:35.58
Clock- 20.13, DNF, 21.14, 18.05, 17.60
5x5x5- 2:14.75, 2:01.51, 2:23.87, 2:10.03, 2:03.07
2-5 Relay- 3:48.28
MTS- 2:19.59, 2:26.76, 1:41.31, 1:36.62, 1:51.77
MultiBlind- *6 points* ‎7/8 48:56.29 
7x7x7- 7:05.69, 8:07.64, 7:56.33, 8:28.24, 7:04.95
2x2x2 BLD- 36.11, DNF, DNF
FMC- 47 Moves


Spoiler



L F' B' L2 U D2 R D' R' x2 y R' U' R' B' U' B U' F' U' F' U' F R' F' B U B' Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw F' U F2 R2 U F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U' F U


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 20, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (19.25), (16.89), 18.55, 16.96, 17.27 = *17.59* 
*6x6x6*: 4:01.52, (4:24.97), 4:06.33, (3:59.38), 4:03.58 = *4:03.81*
_usually get sub4_
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(26.36), DNF(50.65), 51.64 = *51.64*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:54.98, 3:58.63, 4:03.93 = *3:54.98*
_Awesome to get them all_
*Multi BLD*: *1/3 in 19:50.25 [12]*
_Missed a U in the first; 8 pieces off. Execution mistake on the second. Good time for me though. _

*2x2x2*: 6.96, 7.94, (8.50), 6.29, (5.21) = *7.06*
*5x5x5*: (2:22.43), 2:25.00, (2:30.90), 2:29.70, 2:25.80 = *2:26.83*
*7x7x7*: 6:17.45, 6:10.02, (6:01.00), (6:21.84), 6:01.88 = *6:09.78*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *1:56.79*
*Megaminx*: (3:33.61), 3:27.01, 3:07.93, (2:52.99), 3:09.35 = *3:14.76*
*FMC*: *46*


Spoiler



L2 R B2 F D F’ D’ R B’ R’ F2 R B R2 F2 U’ F2 U’ F’ U F’ R2 F2 R’ F R F’ R’ F’ R F D’ F D R F2 R’ L F L’ F’ L’ U L U’ F’



*3x3x3 OH*: 1:00.76, 59.48, (56.85), 58.34, (1:04.37) = *59.53*


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2011)

*3x3x3:* (19.43) 16.06 (12.14) 14.15 14.91 = 15.04
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNF DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 7:33.66 7:49.48 9:24.44
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 14:59.27 DNF
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Scramble
1. U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R F R' U' R D B' F L' U'

Solution: L F R2 D' U' F2 R U F U F2 L2 F U' L2 U' B2 U B2 L R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2

2x2x2: L F R2 D' U' F2 R
2x2x3: U F U F2 L2 F U' L'
Rest of F2L with an OLL skip: L' U' B2 U B2 L
PLL: R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2

This was my backup solution that I found in maybe 10 minutes. I tried to find other skeletons that would leave me with 3 corners, and I tried using NISS on my backup solution, but I just couldn't see anything better.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 20, 2011)

*2x2x2* : (5.90) , 7.13 , 5.94 , 6.61 , (19.15) = 6.65
*3x3x3* : 14.78 , (16.13) , 16.05 , 15.58 , (14.00) = 15.47
*4x4x4* : (1:05.44) , 56.97 , (53.97) , 59.38 , 56.93 = 57.76
*5x5x5* : 2:00.52 , (2:03.09) , 1:55.33 , 1:59.97 , (1:53.61) = 1:58.61
*6x6x6* : 4:03.58 , (4:21.27) , 4:11.36 , 3:57.46 , (3:50.40) = 4:04.13
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 35.55 , DNF , DNF = 35.55
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 3:00.21 , 3:08.61 , 4:24.47 = 3:00.21 
*3x3x3 One Handed* : (56.77) , (38.21) , 41.75 , 44.33 , 38.40 = 41.49
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* :
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:25.77 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:19.33 
*Magic* : (1.52) , 2.38 , (3.58) , 3.00 , 1.86 = 2.41 
*Clock* :
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : 20.27 , (14.16) , 16.81 , (33.96) , 24.56 = 20.55


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 20, 2011)

3x3: 12.14, 8.80, 13.83, 10.70, DNF(10.34) = 12.23 lol


----------



## Laura O (Jan 20, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 20.65, (22.56), 21.97, 20.00, (19.26) = 20.87
*Clock*: 8.15, (6.34), (8.58), 7.79, 8.00 = 7.98


----------



## Isbit (Jan 20, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF *= DNF*
went too fast.
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [29:22],
Slow attempt. Seems like I didn't screw up on the +-centers on this one . must've made a mistake when fixing the parity or something.
*3x3 OH:* (36.14), 34.87, 36.23, 37.57, (26.82) *= 35.75*
the 26.82 was a single record.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *5x5x5BLD:* 7:12.95, 7:06.08, 7:39.90 = *7:06.08*  (7:19.65 mean of 3)


Wow!!!!

A lot of your other results were pretty wow, too (like the multi), but this one I couldn't let pass.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Multibld: 14/15* Stopped the timer by mistake during exec, but given memo was 33, I guessed it was 53ish. So put me down for a 55 to be safe  2 flipped edges


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 14.46, 4.69, 8.52, 7.61, 7.66 = *7.93*
*3x3x3:* 23.68, 21.22, 22.06, 20.61, 25.66 = *22.32*
*4x4x4:* 1:28.88 [O], 1:54.33 [OP], 1:27.38 [P], 1:27.11, 1:35.50 [OP] = *1:30.59*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.31, 2:50.22, 2:23.68, 2:33.94, 2:37.00 = *2:36.42*
*6x6x6:* 5:32.70 [O], 5:32.11 [OP], 5:17.48, 5:26.41 [OP], 5:18.90 [OP] = *5:25.81*
*7x7x7:* 7:57.04, 6:58.46, 7:37.11, 7:53.60, 7:24.58 = *7:38.43*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 33.83, 25.05, 35.52 = *25.05*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:52.91, 1:41.77, 1:33.40 = *1:33.40*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:43.27, 3:31], 7:07.07 [3:24], DNF [8:35.28, 4:00] = *7:07.07*
Comment: First one off by 5 wings due to two memorization mistakes. Third one off by 3 centers, apparently due to an execution mistake (I tried doing the centers again and they came out right the second time, so I don’t know what I did wrong).
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:18.82 [9:03], 17:20.66 [8:45], DNF [18:17.75, 8:24] = *17:18.82*
Comment: Third one off by 2 + centers; I memorized correctly but forgot to do the last piece. All of them were so slow.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *38:50.90* [22:26]
Comment: Very slow memorization – I couldn’t get it to stick! But I just refreshed it 3 times and then I was able to do it.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF [43:36.16, 20:30]
Comment: Off by 2 inner + centers (had the last piece memorized and forgot to do it) and 3 obliques (not sure what went wrong with them). So disappointing – it was such a fast attempt!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/9 = 7 points, 37:38.89* [20:24]
Comment: Eighth cube off by 3 corners – I memorized K instead of J for one of the pieces. Very fast attempt for me!
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.31, 41.02, 44.09, 44.58, 36.15 = *41.47*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:01.58, 1:54.58, 2:36.38, 1:34.13, 1:55.44 = *1:57.20*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:31.32, 1:04.43, 1:09.15, 1:29.90, 1:39.04 = *1:23.46*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



L D’ F R B2 F R2 F’ R’ F’ U F2 U2 F U F’ U’ F D F’ U F D’ U F L F’ L’ U’ R’ F2 R U F2 U’ F’ R

Normal scramble with premove R:
2x2x2: L D’ F R B2
2x2x3: F R2 F’ R’
3x cross: F’ U F2 U2 F U
Switch to inverse scramble (premoves U’ F’ U2 F2 U’ F R F R2 F’ B2 R’ F’ D L’, add first move R’):
4th pair: F U F2 U’ R’ F2 R
pseudo OLL: U L F L’ F’ U’
last 3 corners: D F’ U’ F D’ F’ U F


*2-4 relay:* *1:56.61*
*2-5 relay:* *4:54.15* [O]
*Magic:* 11.61, 9.41, 10.34, 9.21, 9.40 = *9.72*
Comments: OHITABLD, of course. I was very happy with this, since I did it with no warmup at all.
*Master Magic:* 5.34, 3.94, 4.44, 3.88, 4.47 = *4.28*
Comment: First one done BLD, for consistency’s sake.
*Clock:* 2:28.31 [0:26], 16.13, 26.86, 23.06, 20.25 = *23.39*
Comment: The BLD one was hard – it had lots of big turns. The overall average was so bad that I might has well have done them all BLD for the points it will get me.
*MegaMinx:* 3:27.36, 2:49.84, 2:53.63, 2:47.04, 3:35.73 = *3:03.61*
*Pyraminx:* 1:32.63, 15.61, 16.77, 16.81, 14.46 = *16.40*
Comment: First one BLD.
*Square-1:* 5:42.06 [2:33], 39.06 [P], 26.47, 51.03 [P], 49.80 [P] = *46.63*
Comment: BLD solve was case SV, an easy one, but it took me a while to remember the memo for it.
*Skewb:* DNF [2:20.34, 0:28], 14.09, 18.09, 9.71, 17.75 = *16.64*
Comment: For the first one, 3 centers were cycled the wrong direction.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 21, 2011)

fmc: L U2 D' B L' B L2 F' L F L2 B2 R U R' F U2 F' L F' L' U' D2 B' D L' D R U B2 (*30*)

on inverse scample with pre-move [L']
F2L: B2 U'R' D' L D' B D2 U L F L' F U2 F' R U' R' (18+1)
LL: B2 L2 F' L' F L2 B' L B' (27+1)
correction: D U2 L' (30)

Amazing Okayama! COngratz!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2011)

Results week 3, same winner but Ville takes second place not that far behind.
Both at comp in Helsinki now (I think)

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.31 Ville Seppänen
 2.77 SimonWestlund
 3.24 AnsonL
 3.29 RCTACameron
 3.55 Reinier Schippers
 3.56 Yes, We Can!
 3.89 KboyForeverB
 3.96 Puzzle
 4.37 @uguste
 4.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.67 kar0209
 4.68 Elliot
 4.73 Jaysammey777
 5.32 (X) 
 5.33 Evan Liu
 5.73 Tim Reynolds
 5.77 Kian
 6.04 KryuzbanDmitry
 6.45 hkne95
 6.56 pierrotlenageur
 6.91 Zane_C
 6.93 Blablabla
 7.06 Keroma12
 7.16 Lid
 7.24 AvidCuber
 7.72 AvGalen
 7.93 Mike Hughey
 8.08 masteranders1
 8.15 Norbi
 8.29 LouisCormier
 8.56 coinman
 9.03 PeterV
 9.23 rahulkadukar
 9.28 da25centz
 9.87 Alcuber
 11.31 MaeLSTRoM
 12.55 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.83 SimonWestlund
 10.32 AnsonL
 10.89 Yes, We Can!
 10.98 Ville Seppänen
 11.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.22 onionhoney
 12.94 (X) 
 13.67 Reinier Schippers
 14.02 kar0209
 14.02 Puzzle
 14.58 theanonymouscuber
 14.81 Elliot
 14.89 Evan Liu
 15.04 cmhardw
 15.10 KboyForeverB
 15.14 Kian
 15.47 pierrotlenageur
 15.69 Tim Reynolds
 15.83 RCTACameron
 16.25 Zane_C
 16.53 Zookiedoken
 16.69 AvidCuber
 16.76 @uguste
 17.59 Keroma12
 17.93 Jaysammey777
 18.20 LouisCormier
 18.28 hkne95
 18.45 KryuzbanDmitry
 20.87 larf
 21.75 okayama
 22.22 AvGalen
 22.32 Mike Hughey
 22.32 Lid
 22.41 billcoop
 22.77 Matt
 23.54 masteranders1
 24.32 Norbi
 24.89 PeterV
 25.72 coinman
 26.64 da25centz
 35.13 MichaelErskine
 38.90 Alcuber
 42.79 RubikZz
 51.69 MatsBergsten
 52.07 MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4*(27)

 49.25 SimonWestlund
 49.73 Yes, We Can!
 50.87 AnsonL
 54.59 Ville Seppänen
 57.76 pierrotlenageur
 59.26 Kian
 1:03.33 Reinier Schippers
 1:06.47 Evan Liu
 1:10.38 KboyForeverB
 1:12.89 kar0209
 1:15.88 (X) 
 1:17.66 @uguste
 1:18.95 Tim Reynolds
 1:19.66 LouisCormier
 1:20.12 AvGalen
 1:21.84 Lid
 1:26.13 Jaysammey777
 1:30.59 Mike Hughey
 1:31.17 Zane_C
 1:34.12 masteranders1
 1:38.99 hkne95
 1:43.28 AvidCuber
 1:47.48 RCTACameron
 2:10.30 Matt
 2:20.70 MichaelErskine
 2:42.77 da25centz
 3:18.38 MaeLSTRoM
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:30.49 SimonWestlund
 1:36.60 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.02 Shortey
 1:40.12 Ville Seppänen
 1:58.61 pierrotlenageur
 2:09.28 Kian
 2:11.70 Tim Reynolds
 2:12.64 Reinier Schippers
 2:14.17 AvGalen
 2:26.83 Keroma12
 2:29.48 @uguste
 2:30.79 (X) 
 2:36.42 Mike Hughey
 2:39.11 Lid
 2:47.86 Zane_C
 2:52.40 LouisCormier
 2:56.40 Evan Liu
 3:02.95 masteranders1
 3:19.01 RCTACameron
 3:22.05 Matt
 4:09.37 MichaelErskine
 6:07.63 MaeLSTRoM
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:47.02 SimonWestlund
 4:03.81 Keroma12
 4:04.13 pierrotlenageur
 4:19.33 AvGalen
 4:40.41 Tim Reynolds
 5:25.81 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:56.26 SimonWestlund
 5:24.39 Ville Seppänen
 6:09.78 Keroma12
 6:31.57 AvGalen
 6:57.89 Tim Reynolds
 7:18.14 KboyForeverB
 7:38.43 Mike Hughey
 7:43.22 Kian
 8:16.37 rahulkadukar
13:02.66 Matt
 DNF Shortey
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 14.84 AnsonL
 18.90 Ville Seppänen
 19.61 SimonWestlund
 19.70 MAHTI-ANSSI
 19.82 Yes, We Can!
 20.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.28 Elliot
 24.58 (X) 
 25.65 kar0209
 26.03 @uguste
 26.25 Kian
 27.30 Zane_C
 30.26 Lid
 30.67 Reinier Schippers
 33.28 RCTACameron
 33.83 Tim Reynolds
 34.36 Evan Liu
 34.77 AvGalen
 35.75 Isbit
 36.73 Jaysammey777
 41.47 Mike Hughey
 41.49 pierrotlenageur
 42.31 theanonymouscuber
 42.77 LouisCormier
 58.86 hkne95
 59.53 Keroma12
 1:11.31 MichaelErskine
 1:20.93 masteranders1
 1:24.29 da25centz
 1:30.43 Matt
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:19.99 Henrik
 1:55.45 SimonWestlund
 1:57.20 Mike Hughey
 2:29.31 Ville Seppänen
 6:12.46 @uguste
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 5.52 SimonWestlund
 5.55 Ville Seppänen
 12.20 AnsonL
 14.60 Evan Liu
 17.25 @uguste
 18.32 Jaysammey777
 23.12 okayama
 23.46 AvGalen
 24.49 MatsBergsten
 25.05 Mike Hughey
 25.89 Reinier Schippers
 26.62 Zane_C
 32.48 rahulkadukar
 34.64 Lid
 35.55 pierrotlenageur
 36.11 Kian
 51.64 Keroma12
 52.09 Norbi
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF (X) 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 36.88 Ville Seppänen
 1:00.75 Yes, We Can!
 1:12.64 Zane_C
 1:17.76 SimonWestlund
 1:24.81 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:33.40 Mike Hughey
 1:42.34 MatsBergsten
 2:03.79 Reinier Schippers
 2:21.80 Tim Reynolds
 2:39.48 @uguste
 2:55.92 okayama
 3:00.21 pierrotlenageur
 3:19.14 Norbi
 3:54.98 Keroma12
 4:17.92 Kian
 4:23.53 AvGalen
 5:47.06 (X) 
11:57.89 da25centz
 DNF Isbit
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:46.53 Ville Seppänen
 6:55.85 MatsBergsten
 7:07.07 Mike Hughey
 7:33.66 cmhardw
 8:13.58 SimonWestlund
 9:01.25 Zane_C
14:48.27 okayama
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 7:06.08 Ville Seppänen
14:59.27 cmhardw
15:07.33 Zane_C
16:28.00 MatsBergsten
17:18.82 Mike Hughey
19:00.42 SimonWestlund
 DNF Isbit
 DNF okayama
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

38:50.90 Mike Hughey
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(13)

13/13 (27:54)  aronpm
14/15 (55:00)  kinch2002
14/16 (50:36)  Zane_C
9/10 (25:59)  Ville Seppänen
8/9 (37:38)  Mike Hughey
7/8 (48:56)  Kian
4/4 (31:23)  okayama
5/6 (32:33)  SimonWestlund
5/8 (41:59)  MatsBergsten
1/3 (17:27)  @uguste
1/3 (19:50)  Keroma12
0/8 (43:00)  Tim Reynolds
1/2 ( 8:30)  Reinier Schippers
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 50.73 SimonWestlund
 1:02.26 AnsonL
 1:19.57 AvGalen
 1:23.46 Mike Hughey
 1:24.20 Ville Seppänen
 1:33.65 @uguste
 1:39.82 Tim Reynolds
 1:42.64 Jaysammey777
 1:57.56 Kian
 2:38.92 da25centz
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 1:04.47 SimonWestlund
 1:14.38 Ville Seppänen
 1:19.33 Evan Liu
 1:25.77 pierrotlenageur
 1:26.66 @uguste
 1:35.58 Kian
 1:37.37 kar0209
 1:39.72 (X) 
 1:40.89 Zane_C
 1:51.83 AvGalen
 1:53.11 LouisCormier
 1:56.61 Mike Hughey
 1:56.79 Keroma12
 1:57.06 Tim Reynolds
 2:01.75 Lid
 2:10.53 masteranders1
 2:12.04 Jaysammey777
 2:24.15 AvidCuber
 3:11.80 MichaelErskine
 3:24.55 da25centz
 4:42.81 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:49.33 SimonWestlund
 3:07.67 Ville Seppänen
 3:19.33 pierrotlenageur
 3:48.28 Kian
 3:56.18 kar0209
 4:08.27 AvGalen
 4:11.61 (X) 
 4:32.17 Evan Liu
 4:33.55 @uguste
 4:34.58 Tim Reynolds
 4:39.93 LouisCormier
 4:43.67 Zane_C
 4:47.97 Lid
 4:54.15 Mike Hughey
 5:17.05 masteranders1
 7:05.58 MichaelErskine
11:53.17 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(17)

 0.96 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.32 Evan Liu
 1.36 Lid
 1.41 RCTACameron
 1.44 @uguste
 1.48 SimonWestlund
 1.57 Jaysammey777
 1.92 Alcuber
 1.97 MichaelErskine
 2.04 AvGalen
 2.05 Tim Reynolds
 2.08 YYT
 2.24 da25centz
 2.41 pierrotlenageur
 3.09 LouisCormier
 4.24 MaeLSTRoM
 9.72 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(12)

 2.80 Evan Liu
 2.82 KryuzbanDmitry
 2.87 Lid
 3.93 SimonWestlund
 4.28 Mike Hughey
 4.75 AvGalen
 5.02 Tim Reynolds
 5.04 KboyForeverB
 5.87 Alcuber
 6.09 MichaelErskine
 6.91 @uguste
 DNF Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(6)

 16.64 Mike Hughey
 20.54 Alcuber
 22.87 Tim Reynolds
 33.22 Jaysammey777
 40.54 da25centz
 47.19 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(14)

 7.98 larf
 9.49 SimonWestlund
 10.19 Lid
 10.42 KryuzbanDmitry
 11.00 Tim Reynolds
 13.96 Evan Liu
 14.41 AvGalen
 17.55 AvidCuber
 19.77 Kian
 20.38 coinman
 23.39 Mike Hughey
 23.41 MichaelErskine
 30.87 @uguste
 45.59 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.64 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.59 SimonWestlund
 7.06 Ville Seppänen
 8.18 Evan Liu
 8.31 kar0209
 9.79 RCTACameron
 10.50 (X) 
 10.85 Alcuber
 10.87 Reinier Schippers
 11.23 @uguste
 11.41 Lid
 11.48 Jaysammey777
 12.42 Tim Reynolds
 12.89 Zane_C
 12.94 Kian
 13.80 LouisCormier
 13.99 AvGalen
 14.37 da25centz
 15.83 MichaelErskine
 16.40 Mike Hughey
 20.55 pierrotlenageur
*Megaminx*(19)

 53.97 SimonWestlund
 1:27.30 (X) 
 1:46.91 Ville Seppänen
 1:59.48 AnsonL
 2:09.95 Lid
 2:22.81 Jaysammey777
 2:23.16 Reinier Schippers
 2:26.45 Tim Reynolds
 2:36.61 KboyForeverB
 2:58.69 @uguste
 2:59.06 AvGalen
 3:03.61 Mike Hughey
 3:14.76 Keroma12
 3:26.72 Evan Liu
 3:38.27 MaeLSTRoM
 4:15.46 masteranders1
 4:39.31 Matt
 5:10.16 MichaelErskine
 5:23.20 da25centz
*Square-1*(13)

 19.79 SimonWestlund
 22.16 Lid
 22.61 kar0209
 25.96 Ville Seppänen
 29.68 @uguste
 45.87 AnsonL
 46.63 Mike Hughey
 47.63 Evan Liu
 56.04 Tim Reynolds
 58.46 Jaysammey777
 58.72 AvGalen
 1:17.01 RCTACameron
 2:17.71 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

23 okayama
29 Attila
30 guusrs
30 irontwig
31 Tim Reynolds
31 Ville Seppänen
34 cmhardw
34 @uguste
35 SimonWestlund
37 Mike Hughey
37 Cubenovice
44 Kenneth
46 Keroma12
47 Kian
56 da25centz

*Contest results*

483 SimonWestlund
438 Ville Seppänen
342 Tim Reynolds
320 Mike Hughey
295 @uguste
257 Kian
249 Evan Liu
243 Zane_C
232 AvGalen
216  (X) 
215 Reinier Schippers
213 AnsonL
201 Lid
200 Yes, We Can!
196 pierrotlenageur
184 kar0209
178 Jaysammey777
164 Keroma12
143 RCTACameron
126 Hyprul 9-ty2
124 KboyForeverB
123 MatsBergsten
109 LouisCormier
109 KryuzbanDmitry
108 okayama
93 Elliot
92 cmhardw
77 da25centz
76 masteranders1
75 MichaelErskine
71 Puzzle
67 AvidCuber
64 hkne95
59 aronpm
51 Matt
50 Alcuber
50 theanonymouscuber
45 kinch2002
44 Norbi
43 MaeLSTRoM
43 onionhoney
36 larf
33 Shortey
31 MAHTI-ANSSI
28 rahulkadukar
28 Zookiedoken
26 coinman
24 Attila
23 irontwig
23 Isbit
23 guusrs
19 PeterV
18 Blablabla
16 Cubenovice
15 billcoop
14 Kenneth
9 Henrik
7 YYT
6 RubikZz


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 22, 2011)

where came my 6:26.00 2-4 relay came from?
I havent competet in the relay -_-


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2011)

hkne95 said:


> where came my 6:26.00 2-4 relay came from?
> I havent competet in the relay -_-


 
You have one line with the event and on the next line the "smart" program
finds the time for it, 6:26. I know / can see that that time is the time of the
editing of the post (06:26 AM) but the program does not understand that.
I'll remove your faulty entry now 

So all of you, don't enter events that you don't enter times for.
(And yes, I'll try to remove lines with "Last edited...." some day).


----------



## Kian (Jan 23, 2011)

Mats, you have me down for a 59.26 4x4 average, but my times were 1:02.81, 1:01.26, 1:03.39, 1:00.88, 55.63. Did I do something wrong? That average should be 1:01.65, I believe. It doesn't affect any points or my place, just felt I should bring it to your attention.

NM I guess it counted my first time as negative. I'll remember to leave a space there next time.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/9 = 7 points, 37:38.89* [20:24]
> Comment: Eighth cube off by 3 corners – I memorized K instead of J for one of the pieces. Very fast attempt for me!


A typical error for me, still a very nice result Mike. It's good to see you taking on more cubes again!


----------

